# A Monumental Win at the FCI IGP Championships



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

This team dog and handler won the FCI Championship. The first time a Ukrainian has won. This woman is also in the Ukrainian Army and her dog, a female, is her military active duty service dog.

Moderators, if this post is not allowed, please delete. It is not meant as a political post. Most military working dogs are not good sport dog candidates. The accomplishment here is pretty amazing.


----------



## RileyDog0816 (Jan 9, 2022)

This is amazing. Sadly whoever wrote this release got her gender wrong :-(


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

RileyDog0816 said:


> This is amazing. Sadly whoever wrote this release got her gender wrong :-(


The translation software got it wrong.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

That's really impressive. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm saying a prayer for both of them. Being in the military, they're doing dangerous work in dangerous times in a dangerous place. Good for them that they got to do this competition, have the fun of competing and joy of winning.


----------

